# Suicide bomb kills two Canadian troops, civilian in Kandahar - 27 Nov 2006



## Colin Parkinson

I hope this is incorrect  



Afghan police: Suicide bomb kills two Canadian troops, civilian in Kandahar
November 27, 2006 - 9:42 pm 


A Canadian LAV (light armoured vehicle) arrives to escort a convoy at a forward operating base near Panjwaii, Afghanistan. (CP PHOTO/Bill Graveland) 



KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (AP) - A suicide bomber detonated himself Monday near a convoy of foreign troops in southern Afghanistan, killing two Canadian soldiers and an Afghan civilian, police said.

The attacker drove his car up to the convoy and then blew himself up, said Kandahar provincial police chief Ismatullah Alizai. Another civilian was wounded, and some 15 camels who were with a group of nomads were killed, he said.

Maj. Luke Knittig, a spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force, confirmed that two ISAF soldiers were killed, but he didn't release their nationalities.

He said the soldiers were helping assist reconstruction projects in the Panjwaii and Zhari districts outside Kandahar. The areas have been the scene of heavy clashes the last several months.


(Edited by Moderator to add date to title.)


----------



## Rice0031

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

Rest in peace


----------



## Infantry_wannabe

Another two of Canada's best are gone. To the families, I can't imagine what you are going through. I am deeply sorry for what you are feeling. Rest in peace soldiers.

"If the greatness of life is measured in deeds done for others, then Canada's sons and daughters who have made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan stand among the greatest of their generation,"  
Hamid Karzai, President of Afghanistan

Someone posted that and it stuck with me. Whether Karzai said it or not, I think it's as true a statement as you can get.

I wish my comments were more worthy.


----------



## old medic

Bombing kills two NATO soldiers in Afghanistan

Updated Mon. Nov. 27 2006 2:13 AM ET

CTV.ca News



> Two NATO soldiers are dead following a suicide bomber's attack on a convoy of foreign troops in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> The attack occurred Monday near a gate into Kandahar City. The bobmer drove his car up to the convoy and detonated it, say local police.
> 
> One Afghan civilian died in the blast. Another was wounded.
> 
> Maj. Luke Knittig, a spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force, confirmed that two ISAF soldiers died in the attack.
> 
> He didn't release their nationalities.
> 
> The soldiers had been helping with reconstruction projects outside Kandahar where heavy clashes had taken place over the past several months, Knittig said.
> 
> More to come ...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061127/suicide_bombing_061127/20061127?hub=TopStories


<note: Spelling In Context, ie: bobmer>


----------



## HItorMiss

RIP


----------



## harry8422

rest in piece my fallen brothers ..............pro patria


----------



## armyvern

We will remember them.

My condolances to the familes, friends and fellow soldiers of our latest fallen.

Vern


----------



## Jaydub

These brave Troops and their families will be in my thoughts and prayers.

It's tough waiting for them to release the names of the fallen.


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP to the fallen.  
May their friends and families receive the comfort that they need in this, their time of sorrow.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Unfortunate news... I cringe to find out the names..


----------



## manhole

Our condolences to their families and friends.   Rest in peace.........


----------



## niner domestic

Lest We Forget.  Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## The Bread Guy

_- edited 270715EST Nov 06 to add latest from Cdn Press - _ 





Condolences to the families, colleagues and friends of the fallen...

 Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Two more Canadian troops killed by suicide bomber in Kandahar *  
Bill Graveland, Canadian Press, 27 Nov 06
Article Link

The Canadian death toll in Afghanistan climbed by two Monday after a suicide car bomber attacked a convoy of troops on the outskirts of Kandahar city, said Canadian Brig. Gen. Timothy Grant. 

Two Canadian soldiers, the crew commander and driver of a Bison, an armoured personnel carrier, were killed when the attacker drove his car up to the convoy and detonated the bomb near a gate into the city. 

The convoy had left Kandahar Air Field just minutes before the attack. 

Grant said he could not immediately confirm reports that an Afghan civilian was killed in the bombing. 

Emergency crews, Canadian military and local Afghan military personnel flocked to the scene. Pieces of the suicide vehicle were scattered in the area surrounding the attack. The force of the blast killed several camels that wander free along the road into Kandahar. 

During the cleanup, Afghan soldiers stood behind mounted machine guns on the back of trucks, keeping a close eye on anyone approaching the area. 

The bomber was reported to have been driving a small minivan. 

"I heard a powerful bomb explosion," Haji Abdullah, 48, a mechanic in Kandahar City that was waiting at a taxi stand. 

"The atmosphere was very tense. Everybody was running here and there and screaming," he added. 

The Canadian death toll in Afghanistan since 2002 now stands at 44 along with one diplomat. Thirty-six have died this year. 

The last Canadian soldiers to die in Afghanistan were Sgt. Darcy Tedford and Pte. Blake Williamson, who were killed in an ambush west of Kandahar city on Oct. 14. 

Attacks and reports of IED (improvised explosive devices) are an almost daily occurrence for convoys travelling the roads in and around Kandahar, many of them travelling to the Panjwaii District - a former stronghold of the Taliban. 

This attack, although tragic, is nothing out of the ordinary said a Canadian military spokesman. 

"It's simply a suicide attack. I don't want to make light of it but this is something they have deployed in the past and this is something they will deploy again in the future," said Lt. Cmdr. Kris Phillips, who said winter is traditionally a time when Taliban attacks decrease. 

The deaths come after a period of relative calm in the region. It has been more than six weeks since Canadian soldiers have died in Afghanistan, although two Canadian soldiers were injured by a landmine last week in the Panjwaii district. On Sunday, a suicide bomber detonated himself in a crowded restaurant in southeast Afghanistan killing 15 Afghans and wounding 24. There have been several attempted suicide strikes in the last several weeks, but most missed the intended target, killing only the bomber.


----------



## Bigmac

To the fallen troops, my condolences to your families at home and to your brothers in arms still in the fight. Rest in peace.


----------



## ameliat

R.I.P.to the fallen my heart goes out to the families


----------



## GUNS

My sincere condolences to all those who know these brave soldiers.


----------



## Jacqueline

Rest In Peace.

How many more will fall victim to the violence?  

R.I.P


----------



## observor 69

http://www.cbc.ca/news/

http://tinyurl.com/w6aqu

Rest in Peace


----------



## scoutfinch

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> "If the greatness of life is measured in deeds done for others, then Canada's sons and daughters who have made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan stand among the greatest of their generation,"
> Hamid Karzai, President of Afghanistan



Karzai made this statement on September 22, 2006 when addressing the Canadian Parliament.  I commend for your reading the complete text of his speech which can be found at http://www.president.gov.af/english/statements_press_releases/092206-AddressJSCanadaParliam.mspx.


----------



## dardt

RIP Troops


----------



## muffin

RIP Soldiers - Prayers to the friends and families and my sincerest condolences.


----------



## gaspasser

TWo more depart our family.   

The paths in heaven must be lined with Canadian Flags.   

Rest In Peace, Brothers. 

I will await your arrival inTrenton.


----------



## logos

RIP Brothers


----------



## mysteriousmind

Rest in peace, may the family's know that I'm with them to share their pain.


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families,friends and the regiment. Rest in Peace.


----------



## SoF

RIP Troops


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Suicide bombing kills 2 Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Monday, November 27, 2006 | 7:38 AM ET 
CBC News 
A suicide car bomber struck a military convoy near the southern Afghan city of Kandahar on Monday, killing two Canadian soldiers, NATO says.

There were initial reports that an Afghan civilian was also killed, but NATO officials said they believed there were no civilian casualties.

Maj. Luke Knittig, a spokesman for the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force, told CBC News early Monday that the two Canadian soldiers killed in the attack were helping with reconstruction projects in an area where there has been heavy fighting in recent months.

"It is a sad day. Every time we lose soldiers, it is a sad day," he said. 

Provincial police chief Ismatullah Alizai said the attack occurred near a gate that leads to the city of Kandahar after the bomber drove up to a military convoy. He said the attack killed one Afghan civilian and wounded another.

The deaths mean 44 Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan since Ottawa first sent troops to the troubled country in early 2002.

Canada has more than 2,000 troops in the country, with the majority stationed in the volatile province of Kandahar.

Before the latest incident, the last two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan were Sgt. Darcy Tedford and Pte. Blake Williamson. They died on Oct. 14 when they were ambushed west of Kandahar.

On Sunday in southern Afghanistan, a suicide bomber killed 15 Afghans and wounded 24 after setting off a bomb in a packed restaurant.

With files from the Associated Press 

=====================================================================================================================
ADDED:
From http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/11/27/soldiers-death.html
======================================================================================================================


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP soldiers.     

Our thoughts and prayers with family, fellow soldiers and friends of the fallen.


----------



## ark

RIP soldiers


----------



## Wookilar

That's all I have to say.

Wook


----------



## schart28

rest in peace


----------



## 1R22eR

R.I.P.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'd like to say thanks to CTV.

I just saw a clip on the news. "Comming up, Attack on Canadian convoy kills two soldier"

Holy crap.  I stop what I'm doing and anxiously wait for the story.
News comes back after commercials.
Oh look at that, the first story is how much snow there is out in BC. Awesome. Second story is about Ottawas airport or something. 3rd, something about a priest who was a prostitute turn priest and  finally 4th, the story on the dead Canadian soldiers.

Thanks CTV.


----------



## ameliat

My son is in 1RCR in Afghanistan they certainly have had their share of tragedy.God Bless .Keep your head up guys.


----------



## 043

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I'd like to say thanks to CTV.
> 
> I just saw a clip on the news. "Comming up, Attack on Canadian convoy kills two soldier"
> 
> Holy crap.  I stop what I'm doing and anxiously wait for the story.
> News comes back after commercials.
> Oh look at that, the first story is how much snow there is out in BC. Awesome. Second story is about Ottawas airport or something. 3rd, something about a priest who was a prostitute turn priest and  finally 4th, the story on the dead Canadian soldiers.
> 
> Thanks CTV.



As sad as that is, the reality of it is that it isn't news anymore.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

Please respect the wishes of the families to allow them to deal with this tragic loss.

Sincere condolences to the friends, families and coworkers of those killed.

RIP, you will always be remembered


----------



## military granny

Rest in Peace Soldiers


----------



## Pea

My condolences to the family & friends.


----------



## HollywoodHitman




----------



## 211RadOp




----------



## R933ex

RIP


----------



## karl28

Rest In Peace.


----------



## dglad

Very sad.  My condolences to their loved ones.


----------



## Cloud Cover




----------



## tasop_999

Never replaced, never forgotten.  
God bless their families and the soldiers left behind.


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

2 beers are waiting for you in God's mess, your in his hands now boys, RIP


----------



## 284_226

My sincerest condolences to the families.

RIP


----------



## Kirkhill

Rest.  My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## wannabe SF member

I am deeply sorry, for the soldier's family but also for their brothers in arm


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP, you will be missed. My thoughts and sympathy for your families.


----------



## Patrolman

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends. I found out one of the names a few minutes ago in a news article on-line. It is too bad the media can't repect the wishes of the families in this sorrowful time. I had worked for one of  the deceased in the past as have many. Canada has lost two of her greatest sons.RIP! Pro Patria!


----------



## camochick

My thoughts go out to the family and friends of these soldiers. And to those with family and friends overseas right now, hang in there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

RIP


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP troops.

Condolences to the families and swift recovery to those injured.

D


----------



## Pearson

RIP Troops....


----------



## GAP

My condolances


----------



## zanshin

Rest in Peace...


----------



## JDMCRX

R.I.P Brothers


----------



## Kunu

R.I.P.


----------



## ambex

RIP


----------



## gaspasser

I just dropped the news about this at work and we all want to know the names of the fallen.  If it was a Bison, then they might be MSE Ops. Anyone know the names or are they being withheld until the family is notified?
Again,


----------



## vonGarvin

The families have requested that the names not be released until tomorrow, sorry.


----------



## PoPo

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I just dropped the news about this at work and we all want to know the names of the fallen.  If it was a Bison, then they might be MSE Ops. Anyone know the names or are they being withheld until the family is notified?
> Again,



Sorry, as Capt (Army) said, family has req privacy - but I can say they aren't MSE Op's

PoPo


----------



## riggermade

CTV just announced that one of the deceased was the RSm of 1 RCR


----------



## Pte_Martin

Yeah we were told of the news earlier today at work over in 3. Sad news, another RSM who looked after his soldiers


----------



## HItorMiss

The Family, DND and MY REGIMENT has requested privacy at this time, just because the media feel's free to speculate who or what rank it was does mean we will violate their wish's. Please do not post the name or postion of any one until it is comfirmed by DND.

OPSEC people


----------



## rmacqueen

My heart goes out to the families.  I feel such a mixture of emotion over this as the news that they were not MSE Ops means one person I know is still safe, while at the same time I feel great sadness for the ones who gave their lives.  RIP soldiers


----------



## wildman0101

rip  
we will remember you  
                                               scoty


----------



## warspite

May they rest in peace   

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## bison33

RIP


----------



## MikeL

RIP


----------



## gaspasser

PoPo said:
			
		

> Sorry, as Capt (Army) said, family has req privacy - but I can say they aren't MSE Op's
> 
> PoPo


I didn't mean to stir up the pot or go outside of OPSEC until the families and media are notified.
It just seems to hit home harder when it's actually someone you know.
I'll be on the ramp when they come home.


----------



## JesseWZ




----------



## putz

RIP friends- Pro Patria


----------



## jmorische

See CBC for update. One name already released.

RIP.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> The Family, DND and *MY REGIMENT * has requested privacy at this time, just because the media feel's free to speculate who or what rank it was does mean we will violate their wish's. Please do not post the name or postion of any one until it is comfirmed by DND.
> 
> OPSEC people



+1 to HoM.

The Regimental Family, families, and loved ones deserve our utmost respect in this time.  

From my own heart, and that of HLs, sincere condolences to the RCR family, the loved ones, family, friends of our fallen.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6

One of the fallen has been identified as Master Warrant Officer Bob Girouard. My condolences and prayers for his family. 

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/11/27/soldiers-death.html


----------



## ArmyRick

Actually he is CWO, not MWO. He has been RSM of 1 RCR for a year and a half.


----------



## old medic

This is now open for posting again.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp


----------



## George Wallace

On this site it is the RSM and a Cpl, but on the News it is the RSM and a MWO.  Talk about adding confusion to the works.  I doubt that DND would get it wrong.


----------



## Pte_Martin

It is the RSM and a Cpl, i think the media got it wrong because the are calling the RSM, Sgt. Major instead of CWO,


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

DND is reporting the RSM and Cpl Storm - the names and photos are on the military "Fallen" page.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp

I now understand why the media is reporting such shock within the BG....

RIP.


----------



## 043

RIP 

Pro Patria!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Sig

George Wallace said:
			
		

> On this site it is the RSM and a Cpl, but on the News it is the RSM and a MWO.  Talk about adding confusion to the works.  I doubt that DND would get it wrong.



Stormy is most definatly a Cpl. He was my barrack warden when I first posted into Pet. 
Pro Patria and rest easy to both of them.


----------



## Hockeycaper

Thoughts and prayers to both families. 
Both soldiers will be missed for sure.


----------



## dshipley

First, full disclosure, my name is David Shipley and I am a reporter for the New Brunswick Telegraph-Journal.

 I was hoping to find someone who could comment on the kind of a soldier and leader RSM Girouard  was.  I can be reached at shipley.david[at]telegraphjournal.com or 1.506.383.2566. CWO Girouard was from Bathurst, NB and is only the second New Brunswicker to die in combat during the current mission. I am hoping to help the public in New Brunswick understand about his role in the military. 

Thanks for your assistance, 

David. 

P.S. I am also a former reservist with the 8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise's), so I've got a different background from many other reporters you may have had experiences with.


----------



## PMedMoe

Stormy was a good friend of mine.
RIP to both and condolences to their families (civilian and military).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

dshipley,
Thanks for the disclosure and welcome to army.ca.


----------



## The Bread Guy

CF Statement

Two Canadian soldiers were killed on November 27 at approximately 8:35 am (Kandahar time) when their Bison Light Armoured Vehicle was attacked by a suicide bomber driving a car laden with explosives. The incident occurred on Highway 4 between Kandahar Airfield and Kandahar City. There were no other Canadian casualties.

Killed in the attack were:

Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard, the Regimental Sergeant Major of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group; and 
Corporal Albert Storm, also of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group based in Petawawa, On. 

Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Cpl Storm will be greatly missed by all the members of joint Task Force Afghanistan. Their sacrifice will not be forgotten and this event will not prevent us from continuing our operations in Kandahar.

Canadian troops in Afghanistan are serving alongside soldiers and civilians from 36 countries under the NATO-led, UN-mandated International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). A key part of Canada’s ‘whole of government’ assistance to Afghanistan is helping to establish the security necessary to promote development.



Prime Minister's Statement

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the deaths of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm:

“It is with deep sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of the entire Government of Canada and all Canadians, to the families and friends of Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Corporal Storm, who were killed yesterday in Afghanistan.

“The resolve and courage demonstrated by Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Corporal Storm represent Canadian values and beliefs in the finest tradition.  They will be missed by the Canadian Forces family, and their loss is also Canada's loss.  We stand united in pride and pledge to remember their sacrifice. We thank Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Corporal Storm for their commitment and contribution in serving our country and in helping the Afghan people.

“Canada will not be deterred from the mission to assist the Afghan people achieve greater stability and security.  Our progress is gradual but we are determined to achieve irreversible success. Yesterday morning I spoke with Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai and he expressed his condolences on the loss of our two soldiers.  He noted that Canada is making a difference in Afghanistan, particularly in the south, and he expressed that Canada as part of the NATO alliance is making the world a safer place by making Afghanistan a safer place.

“I know that Canadians stand proudly behind our Canadian Forces as they carry out this mission.  Our thoughts and prayers are with the loved ones of Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Corporal Storm on this sad day.”


----------



## cplcaldwell

Well, Mr Shipley.

I'll go on the record here.

I only ever had contact with RSM Girouard a couple of times, and even then in passing or in a group setting, rather remarkable nonetheless.

I am not a young man, nor am I unexperienced in the things of this world: seldom do I come across situations, or even more seldom individuals that are so outstanding as to leave a lasting impression. 

CWO Girouard left a clear and indelible mark.

I can tell you that the personal presence this man had was incredible. 

Fit; to a 'tee'. 

Proud; but not in a self righteous way, in a way that made oneself feel better, more suited to the role and important in the job we do.

Competent; beyond belief. Full of knowledge of the job, but also intelligent so as to be able to apply the knowledge in a realistic and sensible manner.

Like many senior NCO's patient but not very tolerant of a fault. 

The public, those outside the military, can never really understand the nature of such men, they are a special breed, we follow them, not out of fear or some blind obedience but because, who they are, what they have become, those things they represent are so compelling that they are _truly _ leaders, they make us follow them by their example, they compel us to lead each other, they are remarkable men. 

RSM Girouard did not meet the standard, _he set it_.


----------



## Haggis

This has to be an incredible blow to The RCR.  CWO Girouard is the second RSM in The RCR to be lost this year.  Coupled with the loss of Cpl Storm, this is a sad day indeed.

RIP to two fine soldiers.  May thier familes find peace and solace in knowing they died doing what they do best.


----------



## dshipley

How did the previous RSM pass away?


----------



## Haggis

dshipley said:
			
		

> How did the previous RSM pass away?



CWO Joel Sorbie, RSM of 3RCR, collapsed and died during the CFB Petawawa Terry Fox Run in September 2006.


----------



## buzgo

RIP and Pro Patria.

I knew Stormy from his time with the HQ & Sigs D&S platoon. Sad news indeed.


----------



## dshipley

Premier's message on death of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard (06/11/28)

NB 1464

Nov. 28, 2006

FREDERICTON (CNB) -- The following statement on the death of Chief Warrant Officer Robert (Bobby) Girouard of Bathurst was issued today by Premier Shawn Graham.

"It is with great sadness that we honour the passing of Chief Warrant Officer Bobby Girouard, Regimental Sergeant Major of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, who was killed with Cpl. Albert Storm of Fort Erie, Ont., in a suicide attack on their convoy near Kandahar, Afghanistan this past Monday.

"Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and his fellow soldiers were travelling to assist with reconstruction projects in the Panjwai and Zhari districts outside Kandahar when their Bison Light Armoured Vehicle was attacked about 10 kilometres from Kandahar airfield.

"Chief Warrant Officer Girouard was a 29-year career member of the Canadian Armed Forces, and was serving with the 1st Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment out of Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

"The Armed Forces was a lifelong vocation and passion for Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and his family, as both of his sons followed in his footsteps as members of the Armed Forces. He is survived by his wife, Jacqueline; his three children: Robert Jr., Jocelyn, and Michael of Pembroke, Ont.; his parents, Vincent and Mabel Girouard; and his brother, Peter, of Bathurst.

"Chief Warrant Officer Girouard will be remembered as a dedicated solider who served his nation with determination and perseverance while undertaking a difficult and dangerous mission in the cause of freedom and peace. The sacrifice made by Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Cpl. Storm will not be forgotten.

"Our Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan are working to bring order and hope to the people of that war-torn country. It is important that we reflect on the service they perform and the sacrifices they make every day to make Afghanistan a better, safer place. As we are reminded on days such as today, that service often comes with a heavy price.

"On behalf of all New Brunswickers, I offer my sincere condolences to the family and colleagues of Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Cpl. Storm for their tragic loss."

06/11/28


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

sorry for the families loss and the army's loss.

RSM will be doing final inspections now


----------



## Pte_Martin

dshipley said:
			
		

> How did the previous RSM pass away?



 just so there is no confusion the other RSM that passed away was from 3 RCR,


----------



## ladybugmabj

RIP Bob and Albert.

 Bob, you were a very well respected RSM, not only from the men, but from the spouses who got to know you.  Such a down to earth person, very approachable in any capacity. You will be missed.

Jacquie, we're here for you!!


----------



## a78jumper

Sad news for all that knew both these dedicated soldiers. I did not, but thank them for their ultimate sacrifice. RIP.


----------



## xo31@711ret

I was shocked and deeply saddened when I heard the news of the death of CWO Girouard and Cpl Storm. I  knew Mr. Girouard in the mid-nineties when Bobby was CQ of 'Jumping Jay' 2RCR and I was the coy medic (spent a lot of time hanging around CQ stores with the rest of the coy HQ pers).  

My deepest heartfelt condolences to CWO Giraourd and Cpl Storm's families. The Regimental Family has lost two exceptional Soldiers.
Pro Patria Troops and thank you for your sacrifice; You shall not be forgotten. RIP

Pro Patria

Militi Succurrimus


----------



## MiKeCf

I was saddened when i saw this on the news.

Rest In Peace sky soldiers.

"Gone, but not for forgotten"


----------



## ArmyRick

RSM Girouard, it is a sad day to see this happen. RIP, sir. I will not forget the times you went to bat for me and the things you have taught me, sir.

To his family, you have my condolences.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

RIP you fine soldiers, you kings of kings, you hero's, you keepers of the dark away from us. My thoughts are with the families friends and regimental family.


----------



## geo

At ease men, your task is done

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them

CHIMO!


----------



## Garett

Dave,  he was the C Coy CSM at the Inf Sch when we were on Ph II together in 2001.


----------



## career_radio-checker

my thoughts and prayers to the families of those who have gone to the Great All-Ranks Mess in the sky.
May their memories live on with their families and friends and may their names be remembered for all time.


----------



## harry8422

as a royal Canadian it is hard to deal with these losses i am so proud  to serve in the same regiment as these two fine soldiers ............pro patria


----------



## officer.phil

May you rest in peace. Another two soldiers, another two remarkable heroes. 6 weeks without casualties is something hard to pull off.....but then some suicide bombers had to ruin it for us all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2151
Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm
NR-06.086 - November 28, 2006

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the deaths of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm:

“Two professional, dedicated Canadian soldiers, Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm, made the ultimate sacrifice yesterday in Afghanistan. Our hearts and thoughts go out to their families and friends during this difficult time.  

Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Corporal Storm were killed when their armoured vehicle was attacked by a suicide bomber as they traveled on the highway to the Panjwayi area of Afghanistan.  Chief Warrant Officer Girouard was a very senior Non-Commissioned Officer and a proven leader.  Corporal Storm was a brave, dedicated and professional soldier.  Both served valiantly against an enemy that uses arbitrary attacks to thwart any progress for the Afghan people to achieve their freedom and stability.  

There are risks involved in this selfless work.  However, the sacrifice of these soldiers will not be forgotten and this event will not deter us from helping Afghans reclaim their lives and build a free and democratic society.”

-30-

Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm were both members of 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=1522

OTTAWA, Ontario ― Two Canadian soldiers were killed on November 27 when their Bison light armoured vehicle was attacked by a suicide bomber driving a car laden with explosives. The incident occurred on Highway 4 between Kandahar Airfield and Kandahar City. 

The Taliban have claimed responsibility. In addition to the two Canadian deaths, one Afghan civilian was also killed in the blast. 

Killed in the attack were Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard, the Regimental Sergeant Major of the 1st  Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, and Corporal Albert Storm, also of 1 RCR Battle Group. The 1 RCR is based in Petawawa, Ontario.

CWO Bobby Girouard, 46, was from Bathurst, New Brunswick, and a 29-year military veteran. He was married and the father of three.

Cpl Storm, 36, was a native of Fort Erie, Ontario, and a decorated soldier who had served in trouble spots around the globe. He was the father of two and was just three years from retirement.

"On behalf of all Canadians, I wish to extend my sincere condolences to the families and friends of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm. I also share the sadness of their colleagues in the Canadian Forces who are grieving the loss of two of their own, but who remain determined to meet all dangers head-on to make sure that justice and freedom will prevail, " stated Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada in a message released today. 

In addition to one Canadian diplomat, the death toll among Canadian killed in Afghanistan since 2002 now stands at 45. This year alone, thirty-six Canadians troops have been killed in that country. The last Canadian fatalities occurred on October 14.

Canadian troops in Afghanistan are serving alongside soldiers and civilians from 36 countries under the NATO-led, UN-mandated International Security Assistance Force. A key part of Canada's 'whole of government' assistance to Afghanistan is helping to establish the security necessary to promote development.


----------



## 1feral1

I hate this news.

Again, I am at a loss of words, for these two men, who were soldiers, answered the call for Canada.


Wes


----------



## dshipley

Fallen soldier 'special' leader
Tragedy Bathurst chief warrant officer remembered as true leader

DAVID SHIPLEY
Telegraph-Journal
As published on page A1 on November 29, 2006

A New Brunswick soldier from Bathurst is being remembered as an outstanding leader who left his mark on soldiers and officers alike.

Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard, 46, died Monday after his Bison armoured personnel carrier was attacked by a suicide bomber.

The regimental sergeant major of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, he was travelling with other soldiers to assist in reconstruction efforts near Kandahar.

Girouard is the highest-ranking Canadian to be killed so far in Afghanistan.

His death marks the first time since the Second World War that a chief warrant officer has been killed while serving overseas.

"He will be sorely missed," said Col. Ryan Jestin, commander of CFB Gagetown.

Jestin had served with Girouard at CFB Petawawa in Ontario earlier in his career.

"This has a big impact. We've seen folks from all ranks now virtually that have been injured, have been wounded and sadly some have come back to us in order to be buried."

Jestin said while all soldiers' deaths are tragic and devastating, the loss of a chief warrant officer shows that no one deployed in Afghanistan is immune to harm.

"The Taliban and these despicable folks that would do us harm are prepared to do anything to attack every level of the chain of command and that's very sobering."

Jestin said the latest combat deaths are on his mind as CFB Gagetown prepares to deploy 1,000 soldiers from Atlantic Canada to Afghanistan.

Even with the latest losses, Jestin said soldiers still believe in the mission to the war-torn country.

"The thing that keeps us going is we know we are doing the right thing and we are making a difference."

Cpl. Albert Storm, also of 1 RCR, was killed along with Girouard when an explosives-laden car detonated beside their light armoured vehicle.

Both men were based in CFB Petawawa.

Girouard, a 29-year veteran, is the second New Brunswicker to die in the Afghan conflict.

Sgt. Robert Short, of New Maryland, a member of the 2nd Battalion of Royal Canadian Regiment, died in 2003 after his jeep struck an anti-tank mine outside of Kabul.

Since 2002, 44 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died in Afghanistan.

Dozens of soldiers, retired members of the Forces and spouses posted condolences on a Canadian army Internet forum after news broke about the latest deaths. One corporal, who asked not to be named, said while he had only met Girouard a couple of times, the Bathurst-native left a lasting impression.

"The public, those outside the military, can never really understand the nature of such men, they are a special breed. We follow them, not out of fear or some blind obedience but because, who they are, what they have become, those things they represent are so compelling that they are truly leaders," the soldier wrote.

"They make us follow them by their example, they compel us to lead each other, and they are remarkable men."

As regimental sergeant major, Girouard played a pivotal role in ensuring soldiers are disciplined and ready for battle.

One of his duties was to guide them through the difficult mourning process when fellow soldiers were killed.

"It's a 24-hour process," Girouard said in an interview with The Canadian Press in September, when Canadians were taking many casualties.

"The soldiers are upset, angry, but we know that time is critical.

"They have 24 hours, then they have to get back into operations and back to support their brothers," Girouard said.

"That's how much time they have. That's what myself and my sergeant majors do to motivate my soldiers and have them ready for battle within 24 hours."

Prime Minister Stephen Harper was among those extending condolences, saying Girouard's and Storm's "resolve and courage" represented Canadian values and beliefs.

"We stand united in pride and pledge to remember their sacrifice," the prime minister said in a statement from Ottawa.

Harper said Canada would "not be deterred from the mission to assist the Afghan people achieve greater stability and security."

Premier Shawn Graham said Girouard will be remembered as a dedicated solider who served his nation with determination and perseverance.

"The sacrifice made by Chief Warrant Officer Girouard and Cpl. Storm will not be forgotten," Graham said.

Violence continued unabated on Tuesday.

Another suicide-bomb attack on an armoured vehicle in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar city slightly injured a Canadian soldier.

Canadian and Afghan troops were involved in a shooting that resulted in the death of an Afghan civilian who allegedly was acting "irrationally" and had failed to stop after warning shots.

Lee Windsor, a military expert with the University of New Brunswick's Gregg Centre for the Study of War and Society, said Girouard's death was a "monumental loss" for the battle group in Afghanistan.

"There's no question that this is a terrible, terrible blow to New Brunswick and to the RCR family," he said.

"I imagine the whole regiment is in shock over this one," said Windsor.

Monday's suicide attack, which broke six weeks of relative calm for Canadians in the war-torn country, speaks to the desperation of the Taliban, he said.

"They're now looking for easier targets in the rear because they can't tackle the combat troops head on."

Chief Warrant Officer Girouard's family is struggling with their loss, his brother Peter said Tuesday.

Girouard is survived by his wife, Jacqueline, also of Bathurst, and three children: Robert Jr., Jocelyn, and Michael.

Both sons are in the Forces while Jocelyn is engaged to a soldier.

"The first 24 hours was very tough on everybody. What's happening now is we're getting a lot of support from friends and neighbours," Peter Girouard said.

The family and the military are still arranging for the return of Girouard's body. Funeral and burial arrangements have yet to be finalized.

Peter described his brother as an "all around role-model."

"People looked up to him.

"They gave him a lot of respect.

"People respected whatever he had to say."

- with files from the Canadian Press


----------



## Edward Campbell

One slight correction: CWO Girouard is the highest ranking enlisted soldier to have been been killed thus far; Capt Nickola Goddard, a commissioned officer, is the highest raking CF member killed.

There are no ranks amongst the dead.  Each, private, warrant officer or captain, has joined the band of the Greatest Canadians.


----------



## dshipley

Thanks for that. I'll send a note to my editor for a clarification in tommorrow's newspaper so the mistake is not repeated by others and the record is set straight.


----------



## geo

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> One slight correction: CWO Girouard is the highest ranking enlisted soldier to have been been killed thus far; Capt Nickola Goddard, a commissioned officer, is the highest raking CF member killed.
> 
> There are no ranks amongst the dead.  Each, private, warrant officer or captain, has joined the band of the Greatest Canadians.


WRT CWO vs Capt...... I thought we finally got recognition - drats!
WRT rank amongst the dead - correct.  They are and shall always be "comrades" / brothers (and sisters) in arms


----------



## vonGarvin

Another slight correction.  Sgt Short initially served with 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.  At the time of his death, however, he was a member of 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.

As well, Sgt Short was the very first recipient of the Purcell-Cleary award for comradeship.  This award, given annually by H Company of 2nd Battalion, is voted upon by the Privates and Corporals of that company for their peer whom they felt was the best all round soldier.  Not just fitness or shooting, but overall performance, friendship, and so forth.  This award was named in honour of two private soldiers who fought together in H Company, 2nd (Special Service) Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment of Infantry in South Africa.

Very nice article.


----------



## dshipley

Thanks for the info on Sgt. Short. I will make sure his unit is correctly referred to in future stories.


----------



## BernDawg

Stand easy boys.  Stand easy.


----------



## madkay

Christie Blatchford of the Globe and Mail here.
I'm trying to pull together a story for tomorrow's paper about RSM Girourd and also explore the unique relationship between RSM and CO. As a dopey civilian, I had little idea myself about how special the relationship can be until I spent four days recently with CO Hope and his RSM Northrup in Landstuhl. I think the public should know how special RSMs are, but would like some help from those of you who know this far better than I do, if anyone's willing.
Cheers and thanks,
CB


----------



## The Bread Guy

Welcome - you have a lot of fans here!

The picture of the RSM is the disciplinarian - Monty Python's "Sergeant Major, Marching Up & Down the Square" routine - has an element of truth to it (many people here will likely share stories about how scared sh**less by one RSM or another in their past), but it paints only a partial picture of what the Regimental Sergeant Major does and is.

Part of the RSM's job is being the repository of a regiment's or battalion's institutional memory - how things are done, why, traditions, culture, unit/family ethos.  Not only does the RSM provide advice and guidance on these issues to the Commanding Officer, he is the example, the beacon, the go-to person for the other non-commissioned officers (NCO's) of the unit.  As cliche as it sounds, he sets (and enforces) the standard for the entire unit.

One run-in I had with my own RSM many years ago - I was a junior NCO, and I was taking my troops for a run through the streets, and leading them in singing not-too-polite songs.  Well, the RSM called me into his office, and after a bit of a rant, asked me, "What would your mother think about you using this kind of language with your troops?"  Not only was I scared from the rant, the nugget I took away was that he cared about the standards, but he also loved, like a father, both the troops and those leading them, wanting what's best for both.

Hope this gets things rolling for you....


----------



## Yrys

Hi Mrs Blatchford,

I'M a civy, so can't comment on RSM, but I'm taking the opportunity to tell you 
that I really like the articles that you're writing, which I was introduced to from 
this website. 

Édith: If I ever buy the Globe & Mail (which I see rarely in Montreal), it will
be because you're in it, and I saw some of your articles here...

HoM: on her profile Mrs. Blatchford give her work email, if she doesn't PM you...


----------



## HItorMiss

Mrs Blatchford,


Please PM me I would love to answer your questions.


----------



## Devlin

The RSM or as I like to refer to them "The Right Hand of God" with God being the CO of a unit, are a very critical part of any unit. I have had a few encounters with RSM's and learned a lot from some truly great men who exuded a quite confidence at all times. I had one RSM come running over to me during a field ex just about knocking people over to stop me from drinking some water which hadn't been marked properly....the water had made a few folks ill and the medics hadn't been past to quarentine the water buffalo (trailer). A small gesture but it saved me a lot of grief.

The RSM's I have served with also kept this junior officer from making a complete ass of himself during parades and in dealing with the troops in my platoon. Any officer who does not heed their advice is most certainly doomed to a rougher start in any unit or battalion they come into. These are the guys who have been there and done that as can be understood by taking a look at RSM Girourd's resume and experience.


----------



## OldTanker

Ms Blatchford: Let me start by telling you how much I enjoy your writing. Regarding the relationship between a Commanding Officer and the Regimental Sergeant Major, well, in my experience if the CO is the brains of the organization, the RSM is the soul. The RSM is guardian of the unit's heritage and traditions, advocate for the soldiers interests, trainer of senior NCOs, counsellor to junior (and sometimes not-so-junior) officers  and trusted advisor to the Commanding Officer. While officers normally move in and out of the unit throughout their careers, the RSM typically will have spent most of their career with the unit, and will have an intimate understanding of how the unit works, its strengths and weaknesses, and the qualities of the soldiers. As a senior officer, I would often consult with the RSM to get a "sanity check" to make sure what I was doing was in the best interests of the regiment.  As a wise old Colonel once told me, "I have never quite figured out exactly what it is the RSM does, but all I know is that this regiment runs a whole lot better when he is here than when he isn't". I didn't know Mister Girouard but if he had reached the position of RSM of an infantry battalion, then he was an outstanding soldier. I grieve his loss.


----------



## Pampers

PM inbound.


----------



## ArmyRick

RSMs are a key link between the troops and the CO.

As a SGT, I find my relationship with my current RSM deals alot of mentorship. With SGT MAJ, WO and SGTs, the RSM will do alot to develop, guide and enforce units standards.

In turn, the SGT and WOs enforce the training and development of the junior ranks.

The RSM will routinely advise the CO on numerous situations.

The RSM has the privilege of answering only to the CO as well. This ultimately works well for the troops.

IN RSM Girouard case, I knew him as DSM and Command Standards Rep at Meaford. He was a hard chargin soldier that didn't tolerate any BS. He was a soldier's soldier. I feel bad that I can not re-pay him that beer I owe him. Last time I saw him he had bought me a beer in the SGT and WOs mess. RIP, sir.


----------



## RatCatcher

You might also want to look at the relationship between the RSM and his/her troops. While the relationship between the RSM and CO is extremely important for the proper functioning of the unit, his/her relationship with their men/women is normally the earmark of a good or great RSM.

An old Sgt of mine always told me that the RSM is your father if you ever you need one. Their office is always open to give you a bit of guidance (whether or not you want it).  Most soldiers have a story of RSMs and CSMs who have given them a bit of advice, a supporting pat on the back, or a swift kick in the rear which have molded them into good leaders.


----------



## rmacqueen

It is difficult for someone who hasn't experienced it to understand the true relationship a soldier has with his RSM.  You fear him yet love him at the same time.  He is the ultimate representation of the strength of the unit who exudes confidence and a certain security in his position in life.  

You never want to disappoint him.  He can chastise you without ever raising his voice yet you feel like he is yelling at you.  Even a look of disapproval is like a slap in the face.  By the same token, I have seen soldiers beam simply because the RSM complimented them on something.  You will find that virtually every soldier has an RSM that they aspire to be like.  Even now, in my civilian life, when dealing with people my mind often goes to what my RSM would have done and said and I use that as a guide.

He seems to be all knowing and is like the parent who, even though you think you are getting away with something, knows what you are up to.  And often he will quietly let you know that you are not fooling him.

He is probably the hardest working person in the regiment.  You will see him go from the CO's O group to the lines to check on the men and security then hop in his vehicle to go and get resupplied with the some of the little luxuries you so miss in the field.  He will drive miles just to get some chocolate bars or a case of coke to try a make life a little easier for his troops, often returning in the wee hours of the morning.  He does his best to make life for his people as easy as possible under the circumstances.  He is the protector/defender/mentor for his troops.

There is so much to say about an RSM but basically, if the CO is god then the RSM is St Peter.


----------



## muskrat89

fiddlehead was an RSM, and I suspect there are others on here as well...


----------



## ruxted

CB,
The Ruxted Group offer's to you our version of "The RSM".

Soldiering in the 21st century, especially in Afghanistan, is a strange mix of Buck Rogers and the Roman legions.

Soldiers have modern technology which allows them to stay ‘connected’ on a global basis but the need for human interconnectedness, the unbreakable bonding which will allow, indeed require soldiers to die for one another, is as strong on Afghanistan’s plains in 2006 as it was when Roman legionnaires stood, shoulder to shoulder, 2000 years ago.

Just as the centurions bound the men in the legions together so, do the sergeants, today, for Canadian soldiers.  It is a tired but true statement that the Sergeants’ Mess is the heart of the regiment.  The officers may guard its soul – as they do the Regiments Colours on which are emblazoned its timeless battle honours – but the sergeants give the Regiment heart and spirit.

The Regimental Sergeant Major is at the top of the heap.  He is the ‘top soldier’.  There is no first among equals nonsense when the RSM is concerned; he is the first, period.  He worked hard to get there – there are no shortcuts: he was stronger, smarter and tougher than dozens of his peers – he was also fair, tireless, loyal to and caring about his subordinates, his mates, his regiment and the whole damned army.  He always strove to be better: a better soldier, a better leader, a better husband and father and a better man.  While he was raising two or three children he was also raising dozens of young non-commissioned officers so that one or two of them might become just as brave, tough, smart and loyal as he and, eventually, take his place as ‘top soldier.’

Whenever there is need for a ”thin red line of ‘eroes”, at Balaclava or Panjawai, you will find the RSM at its end, holding it steady, giving it heart, giving it his all, unto death.


----------



## Picaninny Skoff

One key aspect of the relationship between a CO and an RSM is that neither has an equal or peer.  Much of our doctrine on prevention and mitigation of Combat Stress Reaction is the use of peers - being able to unload your thoughts or feelings to a peer.  Neither position has a peer, so they use each other.  You can imagine the extreme stress that both of these men were/are under in Afghanistan.  LCol Lavoie talks about this relationship in the CanWest News article by Brian Hutchinson.  They must be bound together by unwavering respect, loyalty and trust.  They are each others "fire-team partner."  LCol Lavoie will now have to reach down deep inside himself to bring in another RSM and establish that relationship with him.  I wish both of them the best for their future relationship.


----------



## Yrys

Article by Brian Hutchinson here :

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=59271ffd-6932-4c70-8720-484d81236584&k=62599


----------



## Devlin

Ms. Blatchford 

If you could can you let us know when to watch for your article, as has been stated you have a lot of fans at this site.

Thanks


----------



## madkay

thanks to everyone who has responded to my cry for help...you were all terrific.
alas, because of the stupid liberal convention, didn't get as much space as i'd hoped so couldn't use everything everyone sent. tried to do the subject, and the man, justice.
fyi, story should be in the paper tomorrow, i think on page 3.
cheers
christie blatchford


----------



## vonGarvin

madkay said:
			
		

> *stupid liberal convention, *
> christie blatchford


:rofl:
YOU said it, NOT me.

But, in all seriousness, thank *you * and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## geo

with all respect to Capt Goddard, Mr Hutchinson describes the RSM as the highest-ranking Cdn soldier to die in theatre.... 

- well certainly the most influential - let's leave it at that.

CHIMO!


----------



## Babbling Brooks

Not a particularly deep story, but a fun one, and fairly typical...

I remember standing on a parade square learning drill with the rest of my Basic platoon, with a very nervous PO as our DS - because the RSM was watching the process.  We had an airshow about to be put on in the area, and for some reason (I'd guess to give a few army-types a show) the Snowbirds decided to practice right above the parade square.  Needless to say, our drill suffered as a result.

When the RSM had seen enough, he intervened:

"PO!"

"Yes, RSM!"

"Stand them at ease, and easy."

"Platooooon....Stand AT....EASE...Stand easy."

"Go ahead and watch."

And so we watched as the planes performed right above our heads, amazed that the RSM was letting us slack off like that - probably for a good fifteen minutes or so before they flew off beyond our sight.  Then the RSM told the PO to call us back to attention, and when we were still, he said this:

"You just watched some of the most talented, well-trained, and professional individuals you'll ever see.  The military has invested a million dollars in each of them to get them to the point where they can do that so flawlessly.  And you know what?  Up there in the air, *they're still doing drill.*

Now get yourselves squared away, and stop f***ing around on the PO here."

At which point he tucked his pace-stick under his arm and marched smartly away.  And the PO started to breathe again.

Just one story...


----------



## MarkOttawa

Can one imagine this today?  When I did gymn in a public high school in the early sixties we actually learned things such as "attention", "at ease", and "stand easy".  Then we had fun, sometimes actually trying to improve out athletic performance.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## daftandbarmy

Christie,

You're one of the few reasons any of us still have faith in the press corps. Thank you and please keep doing what you're doing. Well done RSM Girouard and all the Royals.

"It is foolish and wrong to mourn the men who died. Rather we should thank God that such men lived."
- General George S. Patton, Jr


----------



## tomahawk6

The Sgt Major is a real asset for a commander. He is in a position to advise the commander and detect problem areas that the commander may be unaware of. He mentors the NCO's of the unit. 

Recently a US battalion CSM [Command Sgt Major] was killed in Iraq in a somewhat similar manner to CWO Girouard. CSM Watts was killed while with a patrol by an IED. What struck me was that the CSM/RSM could have remained behind the wire at base but instead they were out sharing the same dangers as their troops. This is the essence of the role of RSM/CSM they are the eyes and ears of the commander. Their mere presence inspire the troops. Even in death they are an inspiration and will never be forgotten by the soldiers that knew them.


----------



## Yrys

See also here : 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54051.0.html

where Mrs.Blatchford has comment on her article.


----------



## Sig_Des

This one'll stick with me forever.

Sitting outside the CP of the 3rd Armoured Recce Regiment (SG 05), no-hook straight off my 3's. We'd been smoking and joking, RSM sitting having his dinner with us.

I was at the cooler, and he says "You gonna mix us some Gatorade?". I wasn't sure if he was joking, answered "I guess so".

He looks at me, and doesn't yell, doesn't scream, doesn't berate. Just says "Young Signaller, don't take my friendly nature for familiarity"

I took it as the reproach it was, said "Yes, sir" and made him some Gatorade.

But that RSM would go to the wall for all of us working for him in the CP. One of the best guys I worked for.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Suicide bomber robs regiment of its soul * 
When Robert Girouard was killed, his unit lost more than its Chief Warrant Officer  
Christie Blatchford, Globe & Mail, 2 Dec 06
Article Link

As Chief Warrant Officer Robert (Bobby) Girouard and Corporal Albert Storm came home to Canada last night, their flag-draped caskets arriving at CFB Trenton in a light rain, there was nothing to tell the non-military observer what a profound loss he was witnessing.

While the army properly grieves every fallen soldier equally, regardless of rank, the death of CWO Girouard was felt keenly not only on a personal level, but also as an enormous symbolic blow.

The 46-year-old husband and father of three wasn't just the senior non-commissioned officer of the 1st Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment, he was also the unit's Regimental Sergeant Major, the first of about 25 RSMs in the battalion's storied 123-year history to be killed by enemy action.

He and 36-year-old Cpl. Storm, a native of Fort Erie, Ont., and a father of two, died Monday when their Bison armoured personnel carrier was struck by a suicide bomber just west of the main base at Kandahar Air Field.

The RSM is not a rank, but an appointment -- one steeped in military lore and best expressed in the old saying that if a regiment is commanded by the lieutenant-colonel, it "belongs" to the RSM.

Equal parts mother hen, stern father figure and kindly mentor, the RSM is variously described as the soul of a regiment, the keeper of its institutional memory and fierce guardian of its traditions, and a figure so important that every soldier from the most junior private to the most senior officer listens to him "as if unto God," as one soldier said yesterday.

The RSM is also widely considered to be invulnerable, the character who, as Lieutenant-Colonel (Retired) Ron Bragdon told The Globe and Mail yesterday, "in war movies is the guy standing up and walking as the bullets are flying."

Now a senior controller for the army, former Lt.-Col. Bragdon said that the Commanding Officer-RSM relationship is the pinnacle of the officer-NCO pairing that happens as soon as a young officer gets his first assignment.

The officer, likely then in his 20s, begins as a platoon commander, with a warrant officer probably in his 30s or even early 40s. "You're brand new, and he's like the uncle. And if you don't listen to him, you can get into a lot of trouble."

By the time the officer returns, older and a little wiser, as a company commander and is paired with a sergeant-major, the relationship is more mature, with the sergeant-major now like an older brother. "He becomes your confidante, you tell him things you wouldn't even tell your wife. You might say 'I have a great idea!' and he'll say, 'Let's go for a walk,' and he'll provide you that other perspective. And it might even be a great idea."

The next step, where the CO and RSM pair up, the relationship changes again, "brother to brother, but you're more equal, you're closer in age. Now, you do more than just move together inside the battalion, when the CO goes to merit boards to discuss troop promotions, the RSM goes with him."

Indeed, the CO and RSM "are together 70 per cent of the time and when they are not, it is often because the CO has asked the RSM to chase down an issue of 'ground truth,' " Lt.-Col. Geordie Elms said yesterday in an e-mail from Kabul, where he is now the Canadian defence attaché.

Col. Elms attended the ramp ceremony in Kandahar two days ago when the Canadian battle group said goodbye to Cpl. Storm and the RSM.

"I had known him for 27 years," Col. Elms wrote wistfully, from when "he was Private Bobby Girouard. . . . I looked at the picture released of him and thought, 'He still looks the same, with that grin and those ears.' "

The CO-RSM relationship, he said, "goes on long after each of you give up your appointments. I saw it in my father -- an RSM -- with the COs he served under, and I see it at every regimental gathering or reunion."

Indeed, one of the first people to whom Col. Elms had to break the news of RSM Girouard's death was his own old RSM.

So revered is the office of RSM, and so two-headed the nature of his responsibilities -- Col. Elms describes it as having one foot in the sergeants' mess and the other in the CO's tent -- that tradition decrees that while the troops may address him as "RSM," officers must refer to him as Mister.

Only the CO has the privilege of calling him RSM, as the men do.

RSM Girouard embodied all of the lore "and more," says a 1RCR officer who grew up in the ranks before being commissioned and thus has seen RSMs from both ends.

Wounded in Afghanistan, the officer said it was RSM Girouard's "face I saw soon after" and whose "words which drove me to recover and to get back overseas in a few days."

But even as he looks after the men, simultaneously the RSM's other responsibility is to watch his CO's "6 o'clock" -- his back. RSM Girouard was doing just this when he was killed.

On Monday last, the 1RCR CO, Lt.-Col. Omer Lavoie was in the lead vehicle of the convoy as it left the air field, with RSM Girouard and Cpl. Storm in the Bison just behind.

Command is acknowledged as the loneliest job, with CO Lavoie's peer group, as such, consisting only of the hard-charging former hockey player with the Royals. "I have no doubt," Col. Elms said, "that RSM Girouard will be with Omer the rest of his life."

On Wednesday, when he returns to CFB Petawawa, Bobby Girouard's body will be marched through the 1RCR lines for the last time. 

 cblatchford@globeandmail.com


----------



## RatCatcher

Well done Mrs. Blatchford, I think you hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## OldTanker

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## rmacqueen

Christie, even my wife, a jaded ex-journalist, is regaining some faith in the profession because of you.  Well done.


----------



## vonGarvin

geo said:
			
		

> with all respect to Capt Goddard, Mr Hutchinson describes the RSM as the highest-ranking Cdn soldier to die in theatre....
> 
> - well certainly the most influential - let's leave it at that.
> 
> CHIMO!


Actually, I've heard some say that the enlisted/NCMs are the "soldiers".  But the point is well taken.  NOBODY has the clout of an RSM.  Or respect.


----------



## Loachman

I don't think that anybody else, especially somebody with no military experience, could have done it better Christie.

Watching the character of Colour Sergeant Bourne in "Zulu" is probably the best illustration that I can come up with - and the movie's worth watching for much more than that.

Interestingly, for me anyway, is that the real Colour Sergeant Bourne is buried in the Beckenham (Kent) Cemetery and Crematorium, where my grandparents' ashes were deposited. Beckenham is my home town. He was only 24 years old during the Battle of Rorke's Drift and was the last survivor of that action. He died on VE Day 1945.

One minor criticism, if I may, Christie: The name of The Royal Canadian Regiment is exactly that, with a capital "The", as in 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment. I don't think that anybody in the media has got that right yet.


----------



## Edward Campbell

This came of The Regimental net; for guidance for those who can attend:



> Subject: *Funeral Details for CWO Girouard and Cpl Storm*
> 
> Repatriation Ceremony  - Friday 1 December 2006 - 1800 hrs - Trenton - confirmed.
> 
> *NOTE: EXACT DATES HAVE NOT YET BEEN CONFIRMED FOR FUNERALS.  FINAL UPDATE WILL BE SENT SOONEST. THIS IS THE CURRENT PLAN.*
> 
> 
> *CWO Girouard*
> 
> Visitation for family and friends - Tuesday 5 Dec - 1900 to 2100 - Murphy Funeral Home, Pembroke, 296 Isabella Street, Pembroke, ON K8A 5S9,  613-735-5711
> 
> Funeral Service - Wednesday 6 Dec 06 - 1000 hrs - Y-101 drill hall - all to be seated by 0950
> Pre-reception for family only - 0900 Sr NCO Stand Easy, Y-101 - presentation of memorial crosses
> Light reception - immediately following service in the hallway of Y-101
> 
> Interment - Beechwood National Military Cemetery - Ottawa - 1500 hrs (exact timing tbc)
> Transport to Beechwood - 4 x buses are available for tpt to and from Beechwood for those that are interested in travelling to Ottawa.  Buses will depart from Y-101 parade square shortly after completion of service.
> 
> Reception - upon completion of interment service there will be a full reception back at Y-101 - note - there will not be a reception at Beechwood
> 
> Note: Funeral service for Mr. Girouard will double as the unit memorial.
> 
> 
> *Cpl Storm*
> 
> Visitation - Thursday 7 Dec 06 - likely in the evening - Morgan / Morse & Son Funeral Home 5917 Main Street, Niagara Falls, ON L2G 5Z7,  905-356-3550
> 
> Funeral - Friday 8 Dec 06 - 1300 hrs - Lincoln & Welland Regiment Armouries, 81 Lake Street, St. Catherine's, Ontario, L2R 5X3, 905-685-6777 - funeral may change location to a church on the same street - (more to follow)
> 
> Interment - Friday 8 Dec 06 - immediately following service - Pleasantville Memorial Gardens,  2250 Hwy 20 RR#1 Thorold (Font Hills), Ontario, 1-800-563-8548
> 
> Reception - will follow interment and is tentatively set for the St. Catherine's Legion
> 
> Unit Memorial - date not yet assigned. Pending wishes/desire of family - tbd this weekend


----------



## 211RadOp

Christie,

I just read your article. Although I am not a "Royal", my father was and my brother is.

Thank you for the very well written article.


----------



## armyvern

Just some minor changes in today's confirmed schedule:



> Below are the confirmed funeral details for Mr. Girouard and Cpl Storm.
> 
> *CWO Girouard*
> 
> Visitation for family and friends - Tuesday 5 Dec - 1900 to 2100 - Murphy Funeral Home, Pembroke, 296 Isabella Street, Pembroke, ON K8A 5S9,  613-735-5711
> 
> Family pre-reception - Wednesday 6 Dec 06 - 0900 hrs Sr NCO Stand Easy - Y-101 - family and VVIPs only
> 
> Funeral Service - Wednesday 6 Dec 06 - 1000 hrs - Y-101 drill hall - all to be seated by 0950
> 
> Light reception - immediately following service in the hallway of Y-101
> 
> Interment - Beechwood National Military Cemetery - Ottawa - Wednesday 6 Dec 06 - 1430 hrs
> 
> Transport to Beechwood - 4 x buses are available for tpt to and from Beechwood for those that are interested in travelling to Ottawa.  Buses will depart from Y-101 parade square shortly after completion of service.
> 
> Reception - upon completion of interment service there will be a full reception back at Y-101 - note - there will not be a reception at Beechwood
> 
> *Cpl Storm*
> 
> Visitation - Wed 6 Dec and Thurs 7 Dec 06 - 1400 to 1600 hrs and 1900 to 2100 hrs.  Morse and Son Funeral Home, 5917 Main Street, Niagara Falls, ON L2G 5Z7, 905-356-3550
> 
> Funeral Service - Friday 8 Dec 06 - 1300 hrs - Lincoln & Welland Regiment Armouries, 81 Lake Street, St. Catherine's, Ontario, L2R 5X3, 905-685-6777
> 
> Interment - Friday 8 Dec 06 - immediately following service at aprox. 1430 hrs - Pleasantville Memorial Gardens, 2250 Hwy 20 RR#1 Thorold (Font Hills), Ontario, 1-800-563-8548
> 
> Reception - will follow the interment at the Vine Street St. Catherine's Legion Branch 418, 294 Vine Street, St. Catherine's ON, L2M 4T3, 905-935-3242
> 
> Unit Memorial - The family of Cpl Storm prefers that we wait to have a unit memorial once the BG has redeployed to Canada.  This will likely be in Apr 07.  More to follow.


----------



## Emenince Grise

I am a member of the Rotary Club of Owen Sound. Two years ago, CWO Girouard addressed our club on his work at LFTC Meaford. It was evident then that CWO Girouard was proud of his work, proud of his uniform and of his country. Though not a polished speaker, he conveyed to all of us his commitment and dedication to his vocation. In respect for him and his family in this difficult time, we had a moment of silence and prayer for CWO Girouard. And it made distant events seem very, very real and human.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

OldTanker said:
			
		

> Excellent. Thank you.



+2


----------



## Freddy Chef

In contrast to _“Sergeant Major marching up and down the square” _was the RSM of 3RCR, ’93-’96:

There was a parade at CFB Borden, and at the end the CO called up the RSM. The usual SOP was for the RSM_ ‘to march smartly in quick time to the CO’_. This RSM marched about three paces, in quick time, changed grip of his pace stick to the high port (as per a rifle), and changed to double time to the CO……still as per the drill pam, still looking smart. Minus 20 meters of the CO, the RSM changed to quick time, and changed grip of his pace stick under his arm……all as per the drill pam. Although this RSM was employed in every level of the battalion, and did things by the drill pam, double time, _'weapon at the high port'_, showed that deep down inside he was still a rifleman, he was still a soldier.

Rest easy, RSM Girouard. God took you away from your battalion, so I’m sure you’re going to sort him out when you next see him.


----------



## Fyuri

Excellent job, as always, Mrs. Blatchford. Thanks.


----------



## daftandbarmy

BZ


----------



## daftandbarmy

CWO Robert Girouard-CO’s remarks. 

My God, where does a man even begin to try to express how he feels about another man that has been his confidante, advisor, and indeed his friend for the past 18 months and who he has been joined to the hip with and has entrusted his very life with for the past 4 months in combat? A man that in reality he has only known for less than two years and at the same time a man whose loss feels like the loss of an appendage, a brother and a friend all at the same time. Well, first and foremost I need to begin with the centre of Bob Girouard’s universe, his family. Jacqueline, Michael, Jocelyn and Robert Junior. I can never ever express how sorry I am that you lost Bobby. I cannot ever pretend to understand the pain that you are feeling. All I can do is take my pain and imagine it multiplied indefinitely. 

But what I can express is what I have learned and know about Bob Girouard as a family man, soldier and leader, and friend. Things, which I knew nothing of only 2 years ago but which due to that special bond between a commanding officer and his regimental sergeant major you both learn about the other at an accelerated rate, especially when the chips are really down. And it seems in the past four months, the chips have been down too often. 

I probably do not need to tell anyone here, that first and foremost, Bob was a family man. When we first met, we did most of our talking during our morning PT run. On those runs we solved and planned most of the issues facing us in the battalion, from the brigade and indeed sometimes from the army. But inevitably, the talks eventually reverted to the happenings in our families. It did not take long for me to appreciate that his family was his life. Of course, initially as we were only getting to know each other, the talk was based on what the kids were up to, our wives jobs, weekend plans, etc. I learned about Bob coaching his boys through hockey as they grew up, about his protective instinct when it came to Jocelyn and her actual or potential boyfriends and of course I learned about the love of his life, Jacky. I learned how they were childhood sweethearts, how they left Bathurst at an early age to follow Bob’s career in the army and their early days in London in 1 RCR as a couple living on a private’s salary. 

But, as we got to know each other better, we began to get more and more comfortable confiding and running things past each other when it came to family. Like most military families, it was apparent who really was the CO when it came to the family. This really struck me as I endured months of Bob’s stories of Jackie “supervising” his installation of flooring in their new home. After having just completed major basement renovations myself, we found a common bond that reminded us that our rank and appointments pretty well ended at the front door of our homes. 

As I grew to appreciate the strong family that Bob and Jackie raised as evidenced through their exceptional children, I grew a greater and greater respect for Bob. A respect that allowed me to run things by him that my family was experiencing and that he and Jackie had already came across. And like always in his advice, he never steered me astray. But also, and perhaps most importantly it was a respect born out of his sense of balance. A sense of balance that on the one hand allowed him to be an exceptional Regimental Sergeant Major and soldier and at the same time an outstanding husband and father.  And these talks about our families never stopped in Canada. In Afghanistan we spent many hours in the quiet lulls of operations, often in the desert or on the side of a mountain discussing our futures. And Bob’s plans always were tempered around what Jacky wanted and where the kids might settle. He never put himself first. I knew he was an excellent family man and I respected him for it because I truly believe that how one takes care of his family is a reflection of how someone is a person and leader and how they will take care of their soldiers. 

Chief Warrant Officer Bob Girouard took care of his soldiers. He died doing it. He was a soldier and leader. I know I am biased, but he was the best Regimental Sergeant Major that I have ever worked with. And I know that I am not alone in saying that. His soldiers loved and respected him. Across the battle group on that terrible morning as I called in the contact and situation reports, all of the command posts across the Task Force fell silent as they learned that their beloved “NINER CHARLIE”’s vehicle was struck awaiting their worst fear to be confirmed. 

RSM Girouard was respected by his soldiers. He had the perfect balance of “Old Army” discipline and “New Army” leadership. When a soldier needed a kick in the ass, I saw more than a few leave his office terrified and vowing to clean up their act so as not to repeat having to go in front of him again. We had very few repeat offenders. But, that style of leadership was the exception rather than the rule. Soldiers did the right things and worked for him out of respect not fear. He was the RSM and the soldiers aspired to be like him. 

He was both a soldier and a leader. And he led from the front. And the soldiers knew it. Although we both tried to keep the details of our close calls from our wives Jackie and Erica so as to not worry them, now it is only appropriate that a few war stories be told to illustrate what our soldiers already know. On more than several occasions, CWO Girouard fought side by side with the soldiers of the battle group. Bob was always forward supporting the troops and watching my “6 O’clock”.  And that is exactly where he was on the morning of 27 November. Second in the order of march crew commanding his bison and watching my back. A bison, which he unmercifully bugged MWO Macrae to get for him for the past 4 months. His reasoning was simple: to support the troops. Often we were forward or actually with platoons when they came under contact and he always wanted to be able to have a ready upload of ammunition and medical supplies with him that he could bring forward, and use the bison if necessary to extract casualties back. On return from leave, he finally got his wish and he was in his glory stuffing every square inch of the vehicle with 25 mm and 7.62 mm ammunition and medical supplies. And though we did not make it all the way forward on that patrol, the soldiers of the battle group knew that he died coming forward to support them. 

A soldier’s life is priceless and no life is any more valuable than any other. But certainly, the impact that is felt when we lose soldiers can sometimes be felt more deeply and widely in some cases. That is certainly the case with Bobby Girouard. His loss is not only felt across the battle group, but across the entire Regiment, Army and Canadian Forces. There are many here in this Battle Group who are proud to have known him, served with him and to call him their friend. And I count myself amongst them. I am proud to say I considered him my friend. Though on the outside and in front of the troops, we always maintained that professional CO/RSM interaction and demeanour, on the inside I considered him a special friend. A friendship born of that special CO/RSM bond. A bond formed from spending so much time together, in both good times and bad. Times that ranged from our pride in the soldiers of the battle group after major victories against the enemy to the terrible times where we lost too many good men. 

On the morning of the ramp ceremony here in Kandahar, I woke up convinced that this time I would not be able to speak to the troops afterwards like I normally did. I thought and even told the padres that I might just salute and leave rather than risk losing my composure in front of the troops as I am now as I write this. But I also knew that it was not right and I knew that Bob would have wanted me to tell his soldiers to keep up the fight and to soldier on as he always told them after losing men in battle. And this is what I told them: “We have not really lost RSM Girouard. He is still with us because he is in all of you. His strengths of leadership, professionalism, fighting spirit and courage have all been instilled in you through the example he has set for all of us. So we will continue to bring the fight to the enemy because we all know he would want us to finish the job, and we will”. In the end I found the strength to say the words and deep down, I know where I found it from. Bobby is still watching my 6 O’Clock. 

Jacqueline, Michael, Jocelyn and Robert Junior, please accept my deepest condolences on behalf of the 1 RCR Battle Group. Bob is sorely missed. God grant you the strength to get through this loss. We will honour his sacrifice. I promise you.

Omer Lavoie
Lieutenant-Colonel
Commanding Officer
1 RCR Battle Group


----------



## 043

What an outstanding letter!

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## xo31@711ret

I knew Mr. Girouard as CQ for J Coy 2RCR back in the mid-nineites. Exceptional, outstanding Soldier; You shall be missed Sir, thank you & Rest In Peace.

 Pro Patria


----------



## schart28

An extremly good article:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2006/12/06/girouard-funeral-061206.html

"First RSM killed by enemy action in 123 years"


----------



## geo

Good read. A great man.

We will remember them!


----------



## gaspasser

:'(
Great letter, 
"there is no greater glory than when a man sacrifices his life for his comrades"
I forget who said this qoute, or even if I have it right, but it seems fitting.


----------



## The Bread Guy

BZ!

*The widow of a CF member enrols in the CF*
Corporal Julie Turcotte, CF Army News Project #08-0360, 16 Jun 08\
Article link

SAINT-JEAN-SUR-RICHELIEU (Québec) — Chief Warrant Officer Robert Girouard lost his life on 27 November 2006 in an attack by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan. He was serving at the time as Regimental Sergeant Major of 1 Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

He left behind a widow and three children who share his passion for the Canadian Forces. 

Despite her 46 years, Jackie Girouard has taken up the challenge. She has enrolled and completed her basic military qualification (BMQ) course. One of her sons is currently in Afghanistan, and another will probably go there some day as a pilot. Her daughter has married a CF member who is to be deployed this summer.

On 22 May, Pte Girouard and the other privates attending the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruits School completed the second stage of their BMQ at Saint-Jean Garrison.

A film team followed Pte Girouard over the final weeks of her course, with all the stress of the interviews and the presence of the cameras. The couple’s children and the former friends and colleagues of the dead soldier were also interviewed.  

The contribution of CWO Girouard was such that the decision was made to turn his experiences into a documentary.  

“I never got to know CWO Girouard), but I have met a number of people who knew him during his lifetime, and he seems to have been an exceptional human being,” declared the producer, John Kerr.    

General Rick Hillier, Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS), whose mandate ends in July, was there in his role of parade ground reviewing officer. 

“I knew CWO Girouard as the Regimental Sergeant Major, but I also met him prior to that when he was still a warrant officer,” noted General Hillier. 

“I had the good fortune to meet him at extremely significant times, for example, in the theatre when I went to visit the troops before he was killed. And I got to know the rest of the family in Trenton. The strength shown by this family certainly made an impression on me.”



Photo by Corporal Jasper Schwartz:  Private Jackie Girouard and her son are pictured here in the company of the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Rick Hillier.


----------



## geo

Good lord!  Will ya look at what the cat dragged in 

BZ to Pte Girard on her accomplishment.  Her decision to go off the deep end and join the forces is outstanding


----------



## OldSolduer

Well Done!! Keep up the good work!

I wouldn't want to do a BMQ at 26, never mind 46.


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul

That's amazing!!


----------



## jollyjacktar

Good for her!  That is an impressive accomplishment, I can't say that I would like to go through the mill again at this age. BZ


----------



## 3VP Highlander

Jackie, is an outstanding lady.  I had the privilege of knowing her and her husband when I was posted to Meaford 01 - 04.   

  Well done, Jackie and we are all proud of you.


----------



## geo

Hmmm... this is going to be a DHH challenge.
What is the precedence for a Widow's Memorial cross ???


----------



## Strike

Wow!  I can imagine there were a few tears of pride on that day by her kids!

So...mom has to salute son.   ;D  Cute!


----------



## gaspasser

BZ to Pte Girourd and her _entire _ family.  Certainly dedication runs deep in that family.


----------



## Jorkapp

BZ Pte Girouard, your dedication is an inspiration to us all.

Perhaps related, Does anyone know what trade she chose?



> What is the precedence for a Widow's Memorial cross


Wouldn't be the first time someone was on a CFLRS grad parade with a Memorial Cross on their DEU. One candidate on my BOTP course a year ago was the widow of a fallen soldier, and she had a good compliment of medals from her NCM days. I can't say I remember what the precedence was, but I'll ask around at work tomorrow, we just got the new DHH booklet the other day. If all else fails, I'll look her up on the DIN and send her an email.

In Pte Girouard's case, it's the only decoration she's got for now, so it's no concern.


----------



## armyvern

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm... this is going to be a DHH challenge.
> What is the precedence for a Widow's Memorial cross ???



There was a message cut quite a while ago denoting where the Memorial Cross would be worn on the DEU. Pte Girouard's certainly isn't precedent setting; we've quite a few widows wearing them who also serve in the CF. And there's also some dependants of deceased members who serve in the CF and are wearing them due to their being one of the "three" designees.

I'll fish through my archives at work to see if I can pull it up -- but hers (Pte Girouard's) is being worn correctly & IAW authority to do so from that previous message - it's no DHH challenge at all.

And, good on Jackie -- she's awesome. Nice to see her with that big smile on her face again.


----------



## armyvern

I can't seem to find the message in my huge filings right now ...

But, here's the link to the DND2105 Memorial Cross Form for those of you who have not yet filled it out as required.

And, here's a link to the CF Dress Powerpoint which shows the proper placement onto Uniform of the Memorial Cross for those members so entitled to wear.

Memorial Cross Form

Memorial Cross placement for CF uniforms


----------



## lone bugler

and I thought military families just mean father and son, good for Pte Girouard and her entire family, it's families like this that make canada safe and free, in the past, present and future :warstory:


----------



## geo

Thanks Vern


----------



## The Bread Guy

Reviving the closest necrothread I could find with this news release from the Royal Canadian Legion:


> The Royal Canadian Legion has selected the 2010/2011 Memorial (Silver) Cross Mother.  She is Mrs. Mabel Girouard of Bathurst, New Brunswick. She will serve in this position until the end of October 2011. Mrs. Girouard will lay a wreath at the National Remembrance Ceremony at the National War Memorial on 11 November on behalf of all the mothers of Canada who have lost children in Canada’s military.
> 
> She is the mother of Chief Warrant Officer Robert Michael Girouard, former Regimental Sergeant Major of the First Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, Ontario. He was killed when a suicide bomber drove his car into a convoy of military vehicles in Kandahar, Afghanistan, on 27 November, 2006.  He was awarded the Meritorious Service Cross posthumously ....


----------

